# Pstros NDS



## Urza (Jun 22, 2008)

*Pstros NDS*
Run java-based mobile games



"Pstros NDS is a MIDP implementation running on the CLDC java machine compiled for the Nintendo DS. It allows you to run some java programs and games written for the mobile phones on your NDS. "

Download below.



Spoiler: Controls



 The program is a homebrewed application so you have to have one of the cards that allows you to run a custom software on the NDS. Just copy the content of the archive to the card and run the kvm.nds file (dont forget to patch the program if your card requires it). Then select a .class or .jad file and run it by pressing the (A) button. Hopefully the java program will run.

Key mapping:

Left Soft key - left pad
Right Soft key - right pad
Cursor keys - d-pad
Fire - (B) button
key [1] - (Y) button
key [3] - (A) button
key [0] - (X) button
key [#] - (Start) button
key [*] - (Select) button






Download 



Official site 

Nod to DanTheManMS for the tip.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice homebrew, woot!


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 22, 2008)

Modified the download page to link to this topic instead of the one in User Submitted News.  

I actually have had trouble getting files to work on actual hardware, but I'll try again later with the miniSD card that only needs SCSD.dldi and not SCSD_moon.dldi to make sure that isn't the problem.


----------



## leinad (Jun 22, 2008)

hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Took me some time to figure out, that the "nds" folder in the archive inside the archive has to be copied to the card...
[So all the files are accesable @ /nds/. ]

Nice, got Linerider started, but lagged x)~


----------



## stivsama (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, if this really worked well... I could keep my cell phone for phone uses only and save its battery life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Now if it can also run *.sis files...


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 22, 2008)

wow, this is one of the most usefull homebrews I've seen in some time...


----------



## noONE (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome, i have some great java games for my phone, i would try this homebrew, 
if it wasn't for allt the files that needs to be at the root of the card.. it's really many files.. will mess up my structure, so i wait for a possible update, that allows you to put them all in a "Pstros" folder..


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 22, 2008)

rename .sis to .jar... it's the same file, just different extensions...


----------



## mkoo (Jun 22, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> rename .sis to .jar... it's the same file, just different extensions...


No defiently not
*.jar files are Java Archives written in Java (so cross platform)
*.sis are Symbian installersi only for Symbian OS (most likely S60.) Written in C++ most of the time.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 23, 2008)

leinad said:
			
		

> hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd ya get linerider??


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 23, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> Awesome, i have some great java games for my phone, i would try this homebrew,
> if it wasn't for allt the files that needs to be at the root of the card.. it's really many files.. will mess up my structure, so i wait for a possible update, that allows you to put them all in a "Pstros" folder..


Many of the *.class files are just sample applications that came with the port of the Java runtime environment and can thus be safely ignored.  I know the system.dsf file is important, don't know what other files *need* to be on the root of the card yet.  I'll play around with this tomorrow and report my results.

EDIT:  It's also worth noting that this program won't run *.jar files directly.  I used JADmaker to create *.jad files for the apps that didn't come with *.jad files in the first place.


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 23, 2008)

Snaps, I definitely wasn't expecting this.

I also have my collection of games, definitely gotta try 'em out ASAP.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 23, 2008)

anyone got a decent list of games to play? i rarely touch games on phones and this seems interesting.


----------



## Dykam (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice piece of HB.
Only... is it possible to place the pictures of the keys of a mobile phone on the touchscreen, so you can use these?


----------



## incognito54 (Jun 23, 2008)

In the official page it says he could not set the resolution to 176x208. If there was a way to run this in book mode, with the DS turned sideways, that would be possible.

I searched the site but I couldn't find a contact to send him this suggestion, hope he reads GBAtemp


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 23, 2008)

incognito54 said:
			
		

> In the official page it says he could not set the resolution to 176x208. If there was a way to run this in book mode, with the DS turned sideways, that would be possible.
> 
> I searched the site but I couldn't find a contact to send him this suggestion, hope he reads GBAtemp



176x208 is SONY ERICSSON SCREEN RESOLUTION w810i and below eg = k750i/k700i/w800i/k500i etc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this has to be the coolest hombrew since neoDS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now if only they can optimise it and make it run games full screen aka lameboy zoom function this would be an awsome homebrew app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit it runs 240x320 games but the bottom is cut off all he really needs to do with this is rotate the screen as per book mode as above and it will be fine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




games are slow so needs some optimisation done maby also be able to use ram pack to speed stuff up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit 2 ... all you need in root folder is the KVM.nds file and its save when its created or added  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the rest can be in a dedicated mobile games folder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





note : ... 3d games dont work!!

edit 3   games Ive had working and playable on my R4 are johnny crash & bejewelled tested loads of others most had glitches or crashed or just didnt work


----------



## Dunny (Jun 23, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> edit 2 ... all you need in root folder is the KVM.nds file and its save when its created or added
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the KVM.nds in \homebrew\Java4DS\, and classes.zip + system.dsf. They're the only files that need to be in the _same folder as your games_. KVM.nds can be placed wherever you like.

D.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 26, 2008)

The GP2X got a J2ME Emulator a little while ago, then a couple of days later it was the PSP's turn, and now the DS.
I think I'll stick with the GP2X one - It has the ability to install any jar without extracting it.

Does this work with savegames? Can it scale down the screen if it's too big? Does it have a decent FPS? Sound?


----------



## redviper (Jun 28, 2008)

Works with savegames but no sound, no scaling (afaik)


----------



## psyonity (Aug 22, 2011)

ah, I remember the time a read a topic over this sort of emu, they discussed there is only possible for a j2me emu for ds and that it will be very hard to program. but now there is someone that did it! i've thought nobody had intrest in this thing but now it's really happened! i'm proud on the one that can do such things and hope there will be people that go further than the current level!


----------



## Schmuel (Mar 2, 2019)

i have this to, now you can play the java version of Mercury Meltdown on the DS


----------



## MattTheDemonCat (Nov 2, 2020)

Redirect me to the correct page and delete this comment if need be, but, I have been trying to use this, and even after putting the NDS file on the root, I can even get these simple .jad files to work http://infologic.co.uk/products/midp/downloads.html (I know they aren't files on their own). I tried leaving the online link, as well as downloading it, but for everything I try: different games and adding files to different folders as well as altering the main classes mentioned in the .jad file, I always get the java.lang.classnotfoundexception.


----------

